# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  بداية الدروس في الفقه الشافعي

## صفاء الدين العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا هو الدرس الأول في الفقه الشافعي .
المطلوب من الإخوة بعد التحميل ما يلي :
1- إقرأ المكتوب ثلاث مرات على الأقل .
2- هنالك أسئلة وأجوبتها في النهاية لا تنظر إلى الحلول إلا بعد أن تجيب عنها بنفسك .
3- حدد الأسئلة أو الإعتراضات واكتبها في هذا الموضوع من خلال المشاركات وسيتم الرد عليها إن شاء الله قبل بداية الدرس الثاني .
استمرار هذه الدروس رهن بالإستفادة منها .
والسلام .

----------


## صلاح سالم

اخي الفاضل الملف لم يفتح عندي فول تنزله ب د ف بارك الله فيك حتى نستطيع المتابعة معكم في الدرس

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

أخي الكريم للتو قمت بتنزيل الملف وهو سليم تماما .
الملف مضغوط ببرنامج الرار فتحتاج إلى برنامج الرار .
وهو من نوع بي دي أف والبرنامج الذي عندي أدوبي ريدر 9 فلعل ما دون ذلك لا يفتح هذا الملف .
إذا قام أحد آخر بالقول بأن الملف لم يفتح عنده أعدت رفعه وشكرا على الإهتمام .

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، و الصلاة و السلام على خاتَم الأنبياء و المرسلين ، سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين ، 
أمـا بعـد : 
فجزاك الله خيرًا على هذا الجهد المبارك ، و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك . 

و أرجو أن تحدد اليوم الذي ستطرح فيه الدرس التالي ، هل بعد أسبوع ؟ أسبوعين ؟ أقل أو أكثر ؟ 
وذلك حتى نحضر الأسئلة و الاستشكالات و المناقشات قبل الدرس التالي بوقتٍ كافٍ مناسبٍ . 

والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

اللهم آمين وأسأل الله تعالى لك الفقه في الدين .
بالنسبة للدرس الثاني فهو جاهز للإلقاء ولكني أنتظر الأسئلة متى فرغ الإخوة من طرح الإسئلة أو الإعتراضات رفعت الدرس الثاني حتى إذا فرغتم اليوم رفعته اليوم أو غدا فغدا وهكذا غير أني أرجو  من الإخوة أن يهضموا الدرس جيدا وفقكم الله .

----------


## نبض الامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الطيب
إذا سمحت تأجل تنزيل الدرس الثاني لثلاثة أيام على الأقل 
لأنه ليس لدي وقت الآن لأطلع على الدرس الأول 
وأرغب بشدة في المتابعة معكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## يحيى صالح

الملف به فايرس.

اكتشفه النود 32.

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

لا ، يجب أن تكون هناك مدة محددة  . 
لنقل مثلا : كل أسبوع درس . 
حتى يرتب الجميع وقته ليقرأ و يهضم الدرس جيدا ، ثم يطرح ما عنـده . 

و بدايةً : 
1- هل المذكور هو الراجح لديك .. أم هو المذهب ؟ 
2- مثلا .. الماء القليل الذي أُزيلت به نجاسة .. الشيخ محمد عبدالغفار قال المذهب أنه طاهر ، و هنا أنه نجس ): فماذا نصنع ؟ 
3- القيد الثاني في الماء المستعمل في طهارة ( أن يكون في طهارة فرض ) .. ما الذي يختلف - غير النية - بين طهارة الفرض و النفل ؟ 
4- الماء المشمس ... لماذا قلنا بالكراهة ؟ فلو كان الأمر لأنه ( قد ) يسبب مرض البرص ، فالواجب أن نقول : محرَّم ، لأنه أذى و ضرر .. 

):

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

حياكم الله أيها الإخوة .
بالنسبة لكلام الأخ يحيى صالح حفظه الله بوجود فايروس فلا أدري عنه شيئا يوجد في الحاسبة كاسبر سكاي 2009 محدث مع أنتي فايروس أفيرا محدث أيضا .
الدرس الثاني لن يطرح إلا بعد أن توجد أسئلة ومشاركات ترفع للأستاذ فالرجل يريد أن يسمع اعتراضات وومناقشات ليطور هذه المباحث ولحد الآن لم نر أي مشاركة سوى مشاركة الأخ أبي كمال حفظه الله فننتظر بضعة أيام عسى ولعل .
هذه الأسئلة سيجاب عنها إن شاء الله بعد أن تكتمل سوى سوآل واحد سأجيب عنه بنفسي وهو أن هذه الدروس هي في المعتمد والمفتى به عند الشافعية فلا يوجد راجح عند الكاتب هو يشرح المذهب وإذا وجد أي شخص أن هنالك كلاما يخالف المذهب فهذا اعتراض وجيه ننتظر أن نسمعه .

----------


## قادم من بعيد

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا الخير
الملف سليم مائة المائة
وان توفّر لي الوقت كنت من أول الحاضرين

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فهذه بعض الأسئلة و الاستشكالات : 

أولا : مسألة الماء المشمس : 
إذا كانت العلة هي خشية الإصابة بمرض البرص ، أفلا يكون الحكم الحرمة بدلا من الكراهة ؟ 
فإن قيل إن الكراهة لأن الإصابة بهذا المرض ظنية غير يقينية .. فالظن يحل محل اليقين ، و درء المفسدة أولى . 

ثانيا : في المـاء الطاهر : 
- ما الفرق بين الطهارة المستحبة ؟ و طهارة الفرض ؟ غير النية طبعا ... 
وما الدليل على جواز التطهر بالمـاء المستعمل في طهارة مستحبة ؟ 

ثالثا : في السؤال ( 18 ) و جوابه .. ماذا لو لم يتم تنحية الزيت عن المـاء ؟! 

رابعا : في السؤال ( 29 ) و جوابه .. أليست المرأة لما وضعت التايت .. انتقل الماء من كونه طهورا إلى طاهرا ؟ فهو لن يطهر الثياب منذ البداية . 
ثم ، هل يكون الحل بوضع الثياب النجسة أولا ، ثم وضع الماء ؟ ( بدلا من إزالة النجاسة من على الثوب ، ثم غسله .. ) . 
ثم ، سيكون الحل غير مناسب عند من يرى نجاسة الماء الذي يلامس النجاسة ( و إن كان هو الوارد عليها ) . 

بارك الله فيكـم

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

تفضلوا ياإخوة الجواب مع التقدير
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد سيد الأولين والآخرين وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .
أما بعد ....
فهذه أجوبة الأسئلة بشكل مختصر وأما الجواب الأكمل فقد وضعناه في الملف الأول وقمنا بتنقيحه وإضافة زيادات كثيرة فننصح الإخوة بتحميل الملف الجديد .
1- بالنسبة للمذهب فلا أحيد عنه قط في هذه الدروس ولايوجد إن شاء الله من المسائل إلا ماهو المعتمد والمذهب عند المتأخرين .
2-بالنسبة للماء المشمس إنما لم يحرم لان حصول البرص باستعماله لا يقيني ولا ظني بل هو احتمال وارد ولو تيقن المرء أو غلب على ظنه الإصابة بالبرص حرم قطعا على المذهب .
3- الماء المستعمل في إزالة النجس طاهر غير مطهر إن طهر المحل ولم يتغيّر الماء وإلا فنجس .
4- الفرق بين الطهارة الواجبة والطهارة المستحبة هو رفع الحدث في الأولى دون الثانية .
5-إنما ذكرنا تنحية الزيت خشية أن يمسح بالطبقة المرتفعة من الزيت رأسه فلا يكون مستعملا للماء فلا تصح طهارته وقد عدلنا الجواب وفصلنا فيه تفصيلا حسنا في ضمن الكراسة فلتراجع .
6- بالنسبة لسوآل التايت فكلامك صحيح ولكن التعليل بالنجاسة أولى ومع هذا عدلنا السوآل حتى لا يشتبه واستفدنا من تعليقك .
7- بالنسبة لمسألة الغسالة في المذهب فإذا غسلنا الثياب النجسه بصب الماء عليها تطهر بلا إشكال ولاأعلم أن أحدا من فقهاء المذهب يقول إن الماء الطهور إذا لامس الثياب النجسة في محل التطهير ينجس وإنما يختلفون بالغسالة وإلا لما طهر شي عندنا قط .
ملاحظة سنرفق الدرس الأول المعدل في موضوع الدرس الثاني فلينتظر .

----------


## عاشق المدينة

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ، لكن لو اعتمدت كتابا كمتن وقمت بشرحه لنا أليس هذا أوثق وأضمن مع كامل التقدير والشكر والاحترام  وفقك الله

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

حياك الله أخي الكريم الشرح هو على متن مشهور عند الشافعية وهو متن الغاية والتقريب ستجد عبارات المتن ونص كلامه والتعليق عليها في نهاية الموضوع مع التقدير .

----------


## يحيى صالح

> الملف به فايرس.
> 
> 
> اكتشفه النود 32.


 
قمتُ بتحميله و فك الضغط عنه الآن، فلم يظهر الفايروس!!!

الله أعلم بما كان من قبل.

----------

